# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Вопрос про конвертацию данных

## shibaldan

Нужно перенести из базы ПУБ у базу Торговля и склад. обе конфигурации 7.7 как я понимаю нужно использовать конвертацию данных? если да, то где найти видеоинстркицю как это делать или подробную текстовую.  например из этой статьи ничего не понятно что зачем и куда нажимать в моем случае http://www.mista.ru/articles1c/hare/article.60.html

----------


## shibaldan

привет всем! установил конвертацию данных 2.1  
правдами и не правдами дошел до этого этапа Безымянный.jpg

что делать дальше? необходимо чтобы в итоге из источника данные оказались в самой базе (конфигурации) торговля и склад. не могу понять какие должны быть дальнейшие шаги:-(

подскажите, очень прошу!

----------


## shibaldan

неужели никто не сталкивался подобным?:eek:
все еще актуально... очень жду ответа

----------


## Сергей Я

если актуально могу помочь

----------

